# Tell me how bad is this?



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

We get customers who would like to add a USB receptacle to a single 20A or split 15A kitchen counter receptacle. The circuit may have a maximum 2 outlets per code but it seems pretty pathetic that we are running new wiring from another source to feed a USB receptacle. I have attached a pic of the USB receptacle below.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just put in these:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm not Canadian, but I'm guessing there is more to that code article. Two oulets is kind of handicapping. 99's picture has a duplex (du=two) plus a two USBs, for a total of for outlets. 

Just curious to how the article actually reads.


----------



## cgrc (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are the code references for kitchens.
*
26-712 Receptacles for dwelling units*

(d) in dwelling units there shall be installed in each kitchen
(i) one receptacle for each refrigerator;
(ii) where a gas supply piping or a gas connection outlet has been provided for a free-standing gas
range, one receptacle behind the intended gas range location not more than 130 mm from the floor
and as near midpoint as is practicable, measured along the floor line of the wall space intended for
the gas range;
(iii) a sufficient number of receptacles (5-15R split or 5-20R) along the wall at counter work surfaces
(excluding sinks, built-in equipment, and isolated work surfaces less than 300 mm long at the wall
line) so that no point along the wall line is more than 900 mm from a receptacle measured
horizontally along the wall line;
(iv) at least one receptacle (5-15R split or 5-20R) installed at each permanently fixed island counter space
with a continuous long dimension of 600 mm or greater and a short dimension of 300 mm or
greater;
(v) at least one receptacle (5-15R split or 5-20R) installed at each peninsular counter space with a
continuous long dimension of 600 mm or greater and a short dimension of 300 mm or greater; and
(vi) at least one duplex receptacle in a dining area forming part of a kitchen;
(e) the receptacles specified in Item (d) shall not be located
(i) on the area of the wall directly behind the kitchen sink; or
(ii) on the area of the counter directly in front of the kitchen sink;


*26-722 Branch circuits for dwelling units*

(b) except as may be permitted by Items (c) and (d), at least two branch circuits shall be provided for
receptacles (5-15R split or 5-20R) installed for kitchen counters of dwelling units in accordance with
Rule 26-712(d)(iii), (iv), and (v); and
(i) no more than two receptacles shall be connected to a branch circuit; and
(ii) no other outlets shall be connected to these circuits;
(c) notwithstanding Item (b), where the provisions of Rule 26-712(d)(iii) require only one receptacle, only one
branch circuit need be provided;
(d) notwithstanding Item (b)(i), receptacles identified in Rule 26-710(d) shall be permitted to be connected to
those receptacles required by Rule 26-712(d)(iii), even though the circuit already supplies two receptacles;
(e) receptacles installed in a dining area forming part of a kitchen of a dwelling unit shall be supplied by
a branch circuit that does not supply any other outlets, except that a receptacle required by
Rule 26-712(d)(ii) shall also be permitted to be supplied by this branch circuit;


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was just playing devil's advocate, but here is the NEC definition. I imagine your's is similar. 

*Receptacle Outlet. *An outlet where one or more receptacles are installed.

Both of those would be one each


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> Just put in these:


That's the way..:thumbsup:


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> Just put in these:


None if the combo units have the power output to charge an iPad and another device. Just the USB ones do that I have found. Usually I just take the power off the counter circuit because it's not worth fishing in new wiring to meet the code, sounds like overkill to me.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow! So you can only put one duplex receptacle on a circuit?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> Wow! So you can only put one duplex receptacle on a circuit?


For counter top receptacles at least 2 circuits must be provided and no more than 2 duplex receptacles can go on a counter top branch circuit.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> For counter top receptacles at least 2 circuits must be provided and no more than 2 duplex receptacles can go on a counter top branch circuit.


What's the definition of a receptacle in Canada?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Inspectors call. Inspectors around here don't give a chit if they're USB receptacles.

Besides that, technology changes. Five years from now, USB will be extinct and Joe Homeowner will change it out to a normal receptacle. Then he will wonder why his espresso machine trips a breaker. Service call for someone I guess.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> What's the definition of a receptacle in Canada?



That code rule specifically says 5-15r split or 5-20r. No other type of receptacle can be used to meet the code requirement.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That code rule specifically says 5-15r split or 5-20r. No other type of receptacle can be used to meet the code requirement.


It's a 5-20R configuration.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That code rule specifically says 5-15r split or 5-20r. No other type of receptacle can be used to meet the code requirement.


Excuse the ignorance, but what does "split" mean. I read it a lot here, but have never in the field.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> Excuse the ignorance, but what does "split" mean. I read it a lot here, but have never in the field.


A split receptacle has a three wire to it.The little tab joining the two hot terminals is removed so you have two separate circuits top and bottom.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah thanks, apparently we just don't have a trade name for that around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> It's a 5-20R configuration.


Oh you were that kid in school, hey! :laughing:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

The code states no more than two receptacles shall be connected to a branch circuit. So if you have a single 20A receptacle in the kitchen that is dedicated I would say you can add another box and tap off of it to add the USB receptacle. The USB receptacle would have to be rated for 20A.

"Receptacle — one or more female contact devices, on the same yoke, installed at an outlet for the connection of one or more attachment plugs."

That is the code definition of a receptacle and a USB sounds like it fits under that category.

(b) except as may be permitted by Items (c) and (d), at least two branch circuits shall be provided for
receptacles (5-15R split or 5-20R) installed for kitchen counters of dwelling units in accordance with
Rule 26-712(d)(iii), (iv), and (v); and
(i) no more than two receptacles shall be connected to a branch circuit; and
(ii) no other outlets shall be connected to these circuits;

It's stating that at least 2 branch CCTS need to be provided. So let's say you have Two 20A breakers and each has it's own 20A receptacles in the kitchen. Your allowed to add another receptacle on to each branch cct as (i) states. To me (i) isn't descriptive enough to say 'only 5-20R'.

My 2 cents


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

GlenBurgess said:


> What did you actually mean? Do you link two receptacle with a single USB? If yes, then it is going to be very interesting.


He would like to add the USB device to a kitchen receptacle circuit but it's a violation.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

99cents said:


> He would like to add the USB device to a kitchen receptacle circuit but it's a violation.


What's the violation?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I will be happy now to tell any customer or inspector who is unhappy that I put 4 or 5 duplex outlets downstream of a gfi to move to Canada if they don't like it. There is a place for everybody!


----------



## StevieScott (Jul 26, 2014)

You can add it like this. This is an easy way to connect a USB receptacle to a single 20A or split 15A kitchen counter receptacle.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

StevieScott said:


> You can add it like this. This is an easy way to connect a USB receptacle to a single 20A or split 15A kitchen counter receptacle.


????

You just posted an image of a 15 amp split.


----------



## icon (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmmm.....where is the bonding conductor? Code violation.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Kunolop said:


> None if the combo units have the power output to charge an iPad and another device. Just the USB ones do that I have found. Usually I just take the power off the counter circuit because it's not worth fishing in new wiring to meet the code, sounds like overkill to me.


I recently installed one of those USB receptacles. One side was rated for a tablet and the other side for a phone. It was very specific about the two having separate ratings.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

I've seen a couple Duplex 20 amp plug and two USB combos before that can provide power for two tablets. They were rated for 4 amps at 5v which I think is more than enough. We actually installed them all throughout dorm rooms. They're about $30 a piece. A little more expensive than what you might find at Home Depot, but it gets the job done and you don't have to add a new receptacle anywhere.


----------

